# Several channels pixelated



## rbautch (Mar 18, 2008)

The programming on all my SD Dtivos are experiencing intermittent pixelation, and it's steadily getting worse. I think it's a dish alignment issue, but before I call someone to fix it, I wanted to see if there's anything else it could be? My HD receiver is not affected, and I notice the problem mostly on the USA network.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Is the pixelation during live TV or during recordings? If the latter, it can be an indicator of a failing harddrive. If the former, it's a good indication that the dish needs to aligned.

- Merg


----------



## rbautch (Mar 18, 2008)

It's on live TV. I have my doubts that alignment is the culprit because my signal strengths are mostly in the 80s and 90's, except for a few stragglers:


```
101(a)
92 91 92 0 87 94 84 94 87 90 92 0 89 95 82 94 77 100 81 10 89 94 81 92 78 98 79 91 91 94 97 94
```


```
110(b)
94 35 90 94 95 95 94 92 96 0 95
```


```
110(c)
91 92 94
```
Could they be the problem?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Those signal readings look great. Time to explore other causes ....
* Overheating. Is your Tivo in an enclosed cabinet?
* Dying hard drive.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd agree with litzdog there. You could also look at swapping locations of your Dtivo with another receiver and see if the issue follows the receiver or stays in the same location. That will help narrow down the issue to the receiver or the cabling/multi-switch..

- Merg


----------



## rbautch (Mar 18, 2008)

The problem is happening with all 3 of my SD tivos so I don't think it is a local hardware issue. I checked the connections on my Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch, and everything looks solid. I have an old 4x8 multiswitch, so I'll swap that in to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Those three TPs in the upper 70s on 101 are suspect. They shouldn't be the problem, but I'd look into getting those up a bit anyway.

You should also bypass the multiswitch as a test.


----------

